# Samsung SCX-4623F



## i-am-scubatony (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi There People

I have problem with my Samsung SCX-4623F

I am getting "Paper Jam 1".

I have checked that there is no paper in any of the guides or left in anywhere on the machine.

From my research I found that this maybe down to a "sensor" problem.

So undertaking further research I find that "Paper Jam1 and Exit Sensor" are related.

This is my question.

How do I test the "Exit Sensor", without coupling it all back together only to be told "Paper Jam 1"

The "Exit Sensor" and its associated pin are highlighted in the photo.


----------



## i-am-scubatony (Jun 30, 2014)

After extensive research this is going in the Bin. :banghead:

Nobody seems to sell parts for this machine. :facepalm:

I have spent to long trying to sort it out.


----------

